# My SE dropped on JIC's



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey all! I haven't posted here in awile, but I just wanted to show you all how my ride was looking with the JIC FLT-A2's dropped pretty nicely and STILL maitaining a great ride. Steve Foltz helped me out and he was awesome at helping me learn all about suspension AND very very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

looks great


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

caution said:


> *looks great *


Hey, thanks a lot.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks very nice and clean 
good work :cheers:


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

very nice, clean car


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks! If you ask anyone that knows me, you'll know my car is CLEAN as hell! HA! It was supposed to rain today, but I still went out and cleaned it from my trip to NC yesterday. Bug city!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice. Step back, look at it, and smile big.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow! That drop looks amazing! It has a really nice stance. And as was already said, your car is sooo clean. I should take an example. Mine is dirty as hell, but the bird poop compliments the color


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Very nice. Step back, look at it, and smile big. *


Perfect post! 



Psch91 said:


> *Wow! That drop looks amazing! It has a really nice stance. And as was already said, your car is sooo clean. I should take an example. Mine is dirty as hell, but the bird poop compliments the color  *


I'm a car clean freak.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *very nice, clean car  *


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

i like it


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I love that drop, almost makes me wanna get rid of my GC's.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sweet drop

I love that lip as well


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats absolutely the cleanest b15 ive seen. as youve noticed white b14's rule this forum, but its nice to have a change... a bad ass white b15


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ehem copper pearl rules!hehehe nice and clean se man. how's the handling? do you bottom out alot with that set-up? are the dampers adjustable? man you're lucky coz u live near one of the sr20 suspension gurus

Ben


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *ehem copper pearl rules!hehehe nice and clean se man. how's the handling? do you bottom out alot with that set-up? are the dampers adjustable? man you're lucky coz u live near one of the sr20 suspension gurus
> 
> Ben *


Na, my car doesn't bottom out at all actually. I've got about/around 2 1/2" travel in the rears and tons in the front. I'm very surprised about the handling with the JIC setup. I've also got the dampers turned at 2 Soft. They can be adjustable 15 ways from Soft to Hard and the spring rates are high enough to work great.  Thanks for all the kind words from everyone!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice!


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Sweet ride!

I don't like white cars but this one has my jaw in the ground.:thumbup:

what kind of mods do you have under the hood?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *Sweet ride!
> 
> I don't like white cars but this one has my jaw in the ground.:thumbup:
> 
> what kind of mods do you have under the hood? *


Stromung Cat Back Exhaust 
Place Racing Cold Air Intake
Hotshot 4-2-1 Header
Unorthodox Racing Underdrive Pulleys (2 pc)
Mobil 1 Synthetic (10W30)
Pacesetter Adjustable Short Shifter
Energy Suspension Shifter Bushings
Tightened Throttle Cable Mod
Filled Motor Mounts
Advanced Timing to 19 Degrees
Bullet Resonator 
Hyper Ground Wires 
NISMO Radiator Cap


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i read a thread by sr20steve bout a jic set up on a b15. i think it was urs. he said its better handling with the jic over teins. good choice of suspension!

Ben


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *i read a thread by sr20steve bout a jic set up on a b15. i think it was urs. he said its better handling with the jic over teins. good choice of suspension!
> 
> Ben *


Thanks Ben! Yeah, Steve was the one that helped me tune my suspension. I was very surprised when he told me that it was the best handling Sentra he's ever driven. Tuning out the dampers is what I'm doing now for street, strip and track.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks good


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

